# Zoya Polish! What are you wearing right now?



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi guys! I was inspired by a very similar thread regarding Julep polishes. Zoya is probably my favorite brand, &amp; I'm sure you all love it too! So tell us: which Zoya polish are you rocking today? If you're not wearing Zoya at the current moment, tell us some of your favorite Zoyas! Or even some colors you're thinking of purchasing soon. Let's just make this a Zoya appreciation thread! P.S. If you got pictures, flaunt em  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 11, 2014)

Congrats on starting your first board.  I'm not actually wearing any zoya right now. I have just got the Trind Nail Repair on. Zoya is one of my favorite non-indie brands though and it's too hard to pick a favorite so I'm just including what I actually have. I think that my want list is longer. lol. 

Ginesssa

Cole

Renee

Ali

Gilda

America

Maura

Delilah

Isla

Blair

Casey

Rica

Chloe

Amy

Sienna

Pippa

Kerry

Peterhof Palace

Mitzi

Dillon

Midori

Meg

Ivanka

Chinoiserie Fantasy

Opal

Charla

Zuza

Yummy

Rebel

Phoebe

Mosheen

Tallulah

Song

Dream

Ibiza

Adina

Hudson

Zara

Danni

Daul

Jem

Mimi

Imperial Russia

Payton

Monet 

Mason


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice thread! 






I love Zoya too.   Right now I'm thinking about buying Monet.  But I'm not sure if I really NEED another glitter polish. If anyone already owns Monet, let me know what you think about it.  TIA


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice thread! 





I love Zoya too.   Right now I'm thinking about buying Monet.  But I'm not sure if I really NEED another glitter polish. If anyone already owns Monet, let me know what you think about it.  TIA 
I have Monet I like it. It's unlike any of the other glitters I own because of the varying colors of glitter in it. I think it's worth it. I also don't think you can ever have too much glitter polish.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 11, 2014)

> Congrats on starting your first board.  I'm not actually wearing any zoya right now. I have just got the Trind Nail Repair on. Zoya is one of my favorite non-indie brands though and it's too hard to pick a favorite so I'm just including what I actually have. I think that my want list is longer. lol.Â  Ginesssa *Cole* Renee Ali Gilda America Maura Delilah Isla Blair Casey Rica Chloe *Amy* Sienna Pippa Kerry Peterhof Palace Mitzi *Dillon* Midori Meg Ivanka Chinoiserie Fantasy Opal Charla *Zuza* Yummy Rebel Phoebe *Mosheen* *Tallulah* Song Dream Ibiza Adina Hudson Zara Danni *Daul* Jem Mimi Imperial Russia *Payton* MonetÂ  *Mason*


 Thank you! Out of the ones you listed I boldfaced the ones I own too. (I have Cole on my toes as we speak!) How's Mitzi &amp; Mimi? I've always been curious about their brighter mattes, &amp; I saw Mimi at Whole Foods a month ago &amp; fell in love!


----------



## SammyP (Apr 11, 2014)

Zoya is my favorite brand.  I am wearing Maya, a nice spring like coral, even though there is still about 18 inches of snow outside my window here in Northern Wisconsin.  

I am also loving Jo, a perfect periwinkle blue color.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm wearing Thandie right now! Can anyone see the shimmer in it?


----------



## Bikerchic (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm not wearing Zoya at the moment, I've got Butter London Inky Six on my fingers and Cake Hole on my toes.  But I do love me some Zoya!  I think my faves are Storm, Dream, and Neve.  I also really like Trixie and Cassidy.


----------



## davie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not wearing Zoya at the moment, I've got Butter London Inky Six on my fingers and Cake Hole on my toes.  But I do love me some Zoya!  I think my faves are Storm, Dream, and Neve.  I also really like Trixie and Cassidy.
I LOVE my Zoya Neve.... my absolutely favorite polish!!!   Now that I'm thinking about it...i'm going to put it on when I get home.....  my nail are actually looking pretty good for the moment so I cant wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I LOVE my Zoya Neve.... my absolutely favorite polish!!!   Now that I'm thinking about it...i'm going to put it on when I get home.....  my nail are actually looking pretty good for the moment so I cant wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It's such a pretty color!  I have a thing for blues and it's my favorite dark blue ever.


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 11, 2014)

I

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you! Out of the ones you listed I boldfaced the ones I own too. (I have Cole on my toes as we speak!) How's Mitzi &amp; Mimi? I've always been curious about their brighter mattes, &amp; saw Mimi at Whole Foods a month ago &amp; fell in love!
I love Mimi, all that sparkle! And I only have two mattes and love them both. Mitzi is different than any other green I have, but I do like Phoebe more, and it really comes alive when you add that top coat.


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 11, 2014)

BTW, did you see Zoya's post showing some of the summer colors coming? I am loving all of them but especially that green!!!


----------



## kittykerosene (Apr 12, 2014)

Nothing on ATM, but just about to apply Chyna. Going to a Bad Girls of History burlesque show tomorrow, so I figured this blood red texture polish was in-theme! The only question is whether or not to topcoat it....


----------



## Shinystars88 (Apr 12, 2014)

> BTW, did you see Zoya's post showing some of the summer colors coming? I am loving all of them but especially that green!!!


 Omg all three of those pinks are amazing! I have been hoping zoya would do a peachy pink for a while because that is my favorite shade for my toes. So happy! Was just about to order more polish but now I might wait for these


----------



## Shinystars88 (Apr 12, 2014)

> BTW, did you see Zoya's post showing some of the summer colors coming? I am loving all of them but especially that green!!!


 Omg all three of those pinks are amazing! I have been hoping zoya would do a peachy pink for a while because that is my favorite shade for my toes. So happy! Was just about to order more polish but now I might wait for these


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shinystars88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Omg all three of those pinks are amazing! I have been hoping zoya would do a peachy pink for a while because that is my favorite shade for my toes. So happy! Was just about to order more polish but now I might wait for these 
I'd still place an order. I think it will be a little while yet before these are released.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 12, 2014)

> BTW, did you see Zoya's post showing some of the summer colors coming? I am loving all of them but especially that green!!!


 OMG THAT BLUE!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder what they'll name the collections this summer!


> Nothing on ATM, but just about to apply Chyna. Going to a Bad Girls of History burlesque show tomorrow, so I figured this blood red texture polish was in-theme! The only question is whether or not to topcoat it....


 If you REALLY dislike texture polishes then go for it, otherwise I'd leave topcoat off. Chyna is 1 of my most special Zoyas; for my senior ball last year I wore Godiva with Chyna as an accent. &lt;3


----------



## kittykerosene (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you REALLY dislike texture polishes then go for it, otherwise I'd leave topcoat off.
Chyna is 1 of my most special Zoyas; for my senior ball last year I wore Godiva with Chyna as an accent. &lt;3

Left off topcoat -- it's really lovely without it in its natural state! Sparklier than I thought it might be, from swatch images online. &lt;3 this polish; a new fave, for sure!


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG THAT BLUE!!!



I wonder what they'll name the collections this summer!
If you REALLY dislike texture polishes then go for it, otherwise I'd leave topcoat off.
Chyna is 1 of my most special Zoyas; for my *senior ball last year* I wore Godiva with Chyna as an accent. &lt;3
Heh, I feel old.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 12, 2014)

New nail look! Used OPI Sheer Tint over Purity. (Please excuse the cuticle mess. Also the nasty bubbles are from the Sheer Tint, NOT Purity. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## albeauty (Apr 12, 2014)

Im loving Formula X - Made for You! Its sooo beautiful on top of a pastel nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit: no youtube links, please. -kawaiimeows


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 12, 2014)

Caitlin with a Nailtini Blue Flame topper!


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

New nail look! Used OPI Sheer Tint over Purity. (Please excuse the cuticle mess. Also the nasty bubbles are from the Sheer Tint, NOT Purity. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)



These are so fun! I cannot decide if it reminds me of Easter or the beach. Maybe Easter at the beach?

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Caitlin with a Nailtini Blue Flame topper!
These are lovely! I love the addition of the topper!


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm currently wearing "Kamilah" (a gorgeous candy apple red), and have already decided that I'll be switching to their Pixie Dust in "Stevie" (light glittery purple) for the weekend. LOVE Zoya!


----------



## Christa W (Apr 15, 2014)

I just got done wearing Dream.  I am so excited about the upcoming summer Bubbly collection that has summer shades in the same holographic type base!!!  I can not wait.


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got done wearing Dream.  I am so excited about the upcoming *summer Bubbly collection* that has summer shades in the same holographic type base!!!  I can not wait. 
I had not seen this yet! I want to pre-order them now, but I really want to see swatches first too...I can wait, I can wait, I can wait....right?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh these are gorgeous!  Must have!!


----------



## Christa W (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had not seen this yet! I want to pre-order them now, but I really want to see swatches first too...I can wait, I can wait, I can wait....right?
We can hope it goes better than the Spring release with the Awaken collection and there will be no delays in getting the bloggers the goods.  I am sure there will be some appropriate sale.  I know Earth Day is coming up.  I know they won't ship out until May but I wonder if they will be part of that sale.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 15, 2014)

This is such a fun thread! I don't have a lot of Zoya polishes, but I love the ones I do have! When I buy from them though, I get a little overwhelmed by the selection so I am excited about seeing swatches and building a wish list from here! 

I'm currently wearing Roxy and love the glitter particles in it, so I am very excited about the Bubbly collection!


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you! Out of the ones you listed I boldfaced the ones I own too. (I have Cole on my toes as we speak!) How's Mitzi &amp; Mimi? I've always been curious about their brighter mattes, &amp; I saw Mimi at Whole Foods a month ago &amp; fell in love!
How is Cole? I have been looking for a pale orange but some of the reviews said it was streaky. Is the formula ok? Also...Mimi is beautiful! It's a great purple with a lot of sparkle!


----------



## Christa W (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's what I snagged off the Zoya website





I really want them all but Binx, Muse, Harper and Stassi for sure!!


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How is Cole? I have been looking for a pale orange but some of the reviews said it was streaky. Is the formula ok? Also...Mimi is beautiful! It's a great purple with a lot of sparkle! 
I have Cole, and it is actually a lot less orange and a lot more peachy. If that makes sense. The formulay is "okay" It does streak but if you are careful and patient you can get it to look good.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ivorwenlindorie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have Cole, and it is actually a lot less orange and a lot more peachy. If that makes sense. The formulay is "okay" It does streak but if you are careful and patient you can get it to look good. 
Thanks for the info! I have it in my wishlist and my extensive polish collection is actually missing peach so if a sale comes along I may just have to pick it up!


----------



## feemia (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a question for those of you who use Zoya often. Is there any advantage to using Zoya's base coat and top coat rather than other brands with your Zoya polish?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a question for those of you who use Zoya often. Is there any advantage to using Zoya's base coat and top coat rather than other brands with your Zoya polish?

I've never used Zoya base or top with Zoya polishes, so I can't speak to the benefit of them-- but I can tell you I use Zoya polishes with other products and get about a week of wear time. I swear by Orly Bonder base coat and Revlon quick dry top coat.  I usually wear China Glaze, Revlon, Essie or Zoya  polishes.  The only time I notice short wear time is when I use a sparkle top coat.


----------



## Bikerchic (Apr 17, 2014)

I've never tried Zoya's base or top coats either.  I use Nailtek ridge filling base coat and Sally Hansen Insta Dry top coat and get about 5-6 days wear with Zoya.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ivorwenlindorie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These are so fun! I cannot decide if it reminds me of Easter or the beach. Maybe Easter at the beach?

Haha I'll take it! I just wish the sheer tint turned out less bubbly, but that probably happened because I didn't allow dry time in between coats.

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How is Cole? I have been looking for a pale orange but some of the reviews said it was streaky. Is the formula ok? Also...Mimi is beautiful! It's a great purple with a lot of sparkle!

I really like Cole! I purchased it expecting a bright tangy orange color, but it's a beautiful soft peachy creamsicle-type shade. It could pass as a nude tbh. I'm wearing it on my toes right now! The formula's alright, I really can't judge formulations that well unless I'm testing it on my actual fingernails. I think it may be a little streak but it should even out heavenly!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's what I snagged off the Zoya website





I really want them all but Binx, Muse, Harper and Stassi for sure!!

I'M IN LOVE! &lt;3 Which polishes from the Tickled &amp; Bubbly collections are you ladies most excited for? I know for sure I'm snatching up Ling &amp; Binx!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 19, 2014)

I want Wendy, Alma and Binx!! Crossing my fingers I get one in ipsy!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 19, 2014)

NEW MAGICAL PIXIES FOR SUMMER 2014



"Bar: Nude Topaz Magical Pixie
Ginni: Pink Tourmaline Magical Pixie
Arlo: Violet Amethyst Magical Pixie"


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 19, 2014)

> I'M IN LOVE! &lt;3 Which polishes from the Tickled &amp; Bubbly collections are you ladies most excited for? I know for sure I'm snatching up Ling &amp; Binx!


 I want them all!!!


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Wow Zoya is really coming out with a lot of tempting colours. I'd love to get them all but I'm feeling that is excessive... The top ones for me are the blues Ling &amp; Muse, maybe the greens Stassi &amp; Tilda, and then Wendy looks really interesting. The others I would certainly wear and enjoy, but I also know I have similar colours I still haven't used much. Of the Magical Pixies Bar reminds me of Tomoko, which I love, so I think it would be fun to wear!


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 23, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> NEW MAGICAL PIXIES FOR SUMMER 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look pretty!  I got Lux from the spring collection and while I do like it I think I like the original formula better.  The magical Pixie dusts are almost too much for me with the bigger pieces of glitter.  I'll probably get the nude one thought - Tomoko is a great Pixie Dust color and this one looks like it but with extra glitter!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 23, 2014)

I ended up getting seven polishes for the Earth Day exchange. I only started wearing nail polish three years ago, and my taste has changed dramatically since then. I ended up getting:

Gia (red)

Parker (nude)

Lo (pink)

Dove (gray)

Lotus (purple)

Zuza (blue)

Tinsley (pink)

They're all very different from any colors I already have (I have less than 30 bottles and paint fingers/toes twice-ish a week so they all get some lovin.) I can't wait to wear these!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 23, 2014)

I ordered the Neutrel collection with the Earth Day promotion since I am lacking neutral colors. I'll be giving some of them away for a gift, though.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 23, 2014)

My order:  Charisma, Maya, Kylie, Zanna, Heidi, Caitlin, Kieko, Mira, Bevin, Lotus, Kendal, Kennedy, Wednesday, Zuza, Natty, Storm, Aurora, Giovanna, Payton, Sailor, Rue, Brigitte, Godiva, and Nyx.  Then I got the Peter Som 2014 collection with Cole, Alexa, and Edie.  I can't wait!


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 23, 2014)

I got Charla, Gilda, Reva, Rory, Tallulah, and Kara. I originally wanted Cole but it said it would take a while so I'll wait and get it next time! I'm excited about my new colors!


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 23, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> I got Charla, Gilda, Reva, Rory, Tallulah, and Kara. I originally wanted Cole but it said it would take a while so I'll wait and get it next time! I'm excited about my new colors!


Great choices!  I am going to buy some new color wheels just so I can swatch all of mine right away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Apr 23, 2014)

prettylights said:


> My order:  Charisma, Maya, Kylie, Zanna, Heidi, Caitlin, Kieko, Mira, Bevin, Lotus, Kendal, Kennedy, Wednesday, Zuza, Natty, Storm, Aurora, Giovanna, Payton, Sailor, Rue, Brigitte, Godiva, and Nyx.  Then I got the Peter Som 2014 collection with Cole, Alexa, and Edie.  I can't wait!


WOW!  Nice order.  Honestly at this point I am thinking I may not order any for the Earth Day promo.  The only ones I am dying for are the jelly polishes and it just seems like a bit much for me to order 3 add'l polishes plus pay for shipping.  I might as well wait until there is a promotion for the new summer colors or now that I have Ulta 15 min away I will just pick up the ones I want in the store.  I can't wait to see them.  I have only a few of the ones you ordered so I am eager to hear what you think.


----------



## Christa W (Apr 24, 2014)

My nails are about to be Zoya Kiki.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 24, 2014)

prettylights said:


> Great choices!  I am going to buy some new color wheels just so I can swatch all of mine right away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! I'm super jealous of your haul--You will have lots of fun colors to play with! I don't have any swatch wheels yet but I really need to get some so it'll be easier to see my collection!


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 24, 2014)

Christa W said:


> WOW!  Nice order.  Honestly at this point I am thinking I may not order any for the Earth Day promo.  The only ones I am dying for are the jelly polishes and it just seems like a bit much for me to order 3 add'l polishes plus pay for shipping.  I might as well wait until there is a promotion for the new summer colors or now that I have Ulta 15 min away I will just pick up the ones I want in the store.  I can't wait to see them.  I have only a few of the ones you ordered so I am eager to hear what you think.


I'm so excited for you that you got an Ulta!  I'm tempted to stop in at one tomorrow to look at the colors I ordered in person before I get them, that's how excited I am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I thought about adding the jelly ones too but I think I'll get those later.  This is a huge haul but after this I'm on a polish no-buy for quite a while.  The next thing I want to buy is that OPI Brazil collection, but instead of getting it now I decided to try to match up a few Zoya dupes for the ones I most wanted and try to get the rest on clearance later.  That's why I got Maya, Kylie2, and Heidi which are coral/orangey shades.  I actually put a lot of thought into my selections since I normally would never drop this much money on nail polish!



KatieS131 said:


> Thanks! I'm super jealous of your haul--You will have lots of fun colors to play with! I don't have any swatch wheels yet but I really need to get some so it'll be easier to see my collection!


I got some about a month ago and now I adore them.  It really does make it so much easier to see what you have.  I used to get out a bunch of colors, paint swatches on my nail and then decide what I wanted for my mani but now I don't have to do that anymore.  It also is fun to layer polishes with different top coats.


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 24, 2014)

I ordered with the Earth Day promo on Monday, and I got Carmen, Dream, Kelly, Kennedy, Mia, and Normani. I have basically no neutrals right now, so I wanted to pick up a few. I'm starting a new job soon, and I think I want to stick with neutrals for awhile instead of my typical glitter fun nails.


----------



## feemia (Apr 24, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I ended up getting seven polishes for the Earth Day exchange. I only started wearing nail polish three years ago, and my taste has changed dramatically since then. I ended up getting:
> 
> Gia (red)
> 
> ...


I recently got a mini of Tinsley in a nail polish exchange and I love it.  It's so much prettier on my nails than in the bottle.


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 24, 2014)

Here's my selection for Earth Day! Placed the order last night: 







Top: Lo, Natty, and Josie

Bottom: Rocky, Dot, and America

I'm most excited for Natty - I've been wanting it FOREVER - and Dot.


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 24, 2014)

All these Zoya orders - how exciting! This is Zoya Lara - the deeper colour on the majority of my nails. My top coat was less than perfect - it wasn't fully dry when I started doing things, so it's scuffed; but it still is cheery to wear and I don't really notice it outside of the photos. I could easily see Lara as a fall colour too due to its intensity and depth.


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 24, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> All these Zoya orders - how exciting! This is Zoya Lara - the deeper colour on the majority of my nails. My top coat was less than perfect - it wasn't fully dry when I started doing things, so it's scuffed; but it still is cheery to wear and I don't really notice it outside of the photos. I could easily see Lara as a fall colour too due to its intensity and depth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty color combo, @@Monika1!


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 24, 2014)

Courtknee said:


> Pretty color combo, @@Monika1!


Thanks! I'm also wondering how close Rooney from the Tickled Collection will be to Lara. Maybe Rooney is a bit more purple?


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 25, 2014)

Made my Earth Day order today!

Got Faith, Hope, Charity, Monet, Vanessa, Jade, Neely, &amp; Destiny. Vanessa's going to my hairstylist, &amp; Jade's going to 1 of my best friends.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 25, 2014)

Also, I used Trixie in some nail art a few days back &amp; gave my momma an Easter mani of Piaf with accents of Dillon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 25, 2014)

I've got on Alexa and Edie from the Peter Som trio.  They were a dream to apply!  Absolutely perfect in 2 coats with 1 coat of Seche Vite.  I adore these colors and don't have anything like these already.  Pics with and without flash.  They are a little more saturated in person than the pics show, maybe I can get one over the weekend in full sunlight but it's cloudy in Denver right now.  I might try to do the 'half moon' mani with these two shades over the weekend, it was featured at the Peter Som fashion show and looks really cute.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm wearing MarryJ for the first time today (http://www.zoya.com/content/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-MarryJ.html) and not sure I like it. Took three coats to be even close to opaque. I'm noticing that the only Zoyas I REALLY love have a level 5 intensity, as listed on their site. That said, I think it's awesome that they do show that. I ordered twelve new ones last night with the 50% off earth Day promo: Anthea, Demi, Rina, Suri, Tinsley, Rikki, Dillon, Rebel, London, Liberty, Chita, and Carter. I went a little crazy!


----------



## disconik (Apr 29, 2014)

I got 10 colors during the promo and my order arrived today!  I left my cell phone at home so I can't snap a pic for you all but i got:

Purity

Dove

Faye

Breezi

Mitzi

Cynthia

Elisa

Rocky

Katherine

Frida

I also went ahead and paid full price and got the Anchor base coat and Armor top coat.  They included a 2oz bottle of their remover and, to my surprise, a sampler pack of 3 polishes! Anne, Ray, and Codie.  Now, Ray isn't even on the site anymore and it was released in Summer 2012 for the Fall 2012 color season.  I'm a little bummed that they'd send me a 2 year old polish that they don't even carry anymore.  Codie is from the Fall 2011 collection but it's still on the site at least.  Anne I'm going to guess is one of their standards since it's been around for a few years and it's still available on the site, too.  I'm not going to look a gift horse in the mouth since Ray is not really my style anyway.  I'm just going to hand it over to a friend of mine.  

But opening that box was like the contracting pupil scene from Requiem for a Dream.  It felt soooooooo good.


----------



## Jac13 (Apr 30, 2014)

My earth day box will be in my hands tomorrow. I really do not NEED any more polish BUT I want Ling, stassi and minx from the summer collection.


----------



## Jac13 (Apr 30, 2014)

amygab1126 said:


> I'm wearing MarryJ for the first time today (http://www.zoya.com/content/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-MarryJ.html) and not sure I like it. Took three coats to be even close to opaque. I'm noticing that the only Zoyas I REALLY love have a level 5 intensity, as listed on their site. That said, I think it's awesome that they do show that. I ordered twelve new ones last night with the 50% off earth Day promo: Anthea, Demi, Rina, Suri, Tinsley, Rikki, Dillon, Rebel, London, Liberty, Chita, and Carter. I went a little crazy!


Marry J actually looks pretty. It looks intense on the site. I guess you really never know. Try it on top of a white polish. That should give you more dept.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ugh, if I wasn't so tired, I would try out one of the six new Zoya's I got in the mail today. I got:

Cole

Josie

Pippa

Robyn

Rebel

Micky

I'm gonna have a hard time deciding which to wear first.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 30, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> I got Charla, Gilda, Reva, Rory, Tallulah, and Kara. I originally wanted Cole but it said it would take a while so I'll wait and get it next time! I'm excited about my new colors!


I ordered Cole because I wanted a good peach more than anything and I didn't have to wait. It came with my order today.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 30, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Marry J actually looks pretty. It looks intense on the site. I guess you really never know. Try it on top of a white polish. That should give you more dept.


I mixed it up with a purple glitter from the OPI Liquid Sand line. It changed the shade, but quickened the drying time and gave more opacity. I want so many from that summer collection, too!


----------



## KatieS131 (May 1, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> Ugh, if I wasn't so tired, I would try out one of the six new Zoya's I got in the mail today. I got:
> 
> Cole
> 
> ...





txsfajsmama said:


> I ordered Cole because I wanted a good peach more than anything and I didn't have to wait. It came with my order today.


Great colors! I'm glad you got Cole! A message popped up for me in the cart that it was in high demand and suggested I wait to order it if I wanted the other colors quickly. I got impatient so I decided to wait for it... it looks like a great peach though!


----------



## mama2358 (May 2, 2014)

Ok, so I just put on Cole, and it's lucky it's so pretty and that I really wanted a peach, because the formula is not great. Three coats (1 thin and 2 thickish) and it was still a little weird, but Seche Vite smoothed it out. Could be worse I guess. I did my toes with Micky, and the formula was not wonderful either, but since it was just my toes, I made do with two coats on all but big toe, which has three.


----------



## Lumaday (May 2, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> Ok, so I just put on Cole, and it's lucky it's so pretty and that I really wanted a peach, because the formula is not great. Three coats (1 thin and 2 thickish) and it was still a little weird, but Seche Vite smoothed it out. Could be worse I guess. I did my toes with Micky, and the formula was not wonderful either, but since it was just my toes, I made do with two coats on all but big toe, which has three.


I have on Cole too and was also iffy on the formula.  It didn't level out well and took me 3 coats too. I also used Seche and the next day I had some weird dots in the polish like some bubbles or dirt got stuck to is which was weird because that usually doesn't happen to me.  Dot (the light pink) from the spring collection was the same.   Either way, I do like the color, it's very pretty and springy and almost looks neon in some lights.  I put Julep Paris over the top today to turn it into a fun weekend mani since I'm going to concerts tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 6, 2014)

I put Alexa (the green from the Peter Som trio) on my toes and Dove (blue-gray) on the fingers. Feeling a little Slytherin, obviously.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 6, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> NEW MAGICAL PIXIES FOR SUMMER 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh I need these!


----------



## mama2358 (May 6, 2014)

Put Robyn on my fingers. I did two coats, but the second coat was weird and thick. Seche Vite made it wearable. I hadn't planned on doing them again so soon, but Cole started peeling off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amygab1126 (May 7, 2014)

I've been wearing Dillon (this: http://www.zoya.com/content/Search/?Description=Dillon) for three days, and I absolutely love it. Took three coats for full opacity, but the color is so pretty and the staying power's great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (May 7, 2014)

Ignore my thumb and pinky (SH not Zoya), but here is Wednesday (index), Rebel (middle), and Mosheen (ring; 3 coats over white). Wednesday has a coat of Nfu Oh 54, and I'll be adding another to increase the glowy effect. I was curious how Rebel and Mosheen looked together; now I know. FYI Rebel doesn't seem to be pigmented enough for good stamping.

 
View attachment 916


----------



## Monika1 (May 7, 2014)

amygab1126 said:


> I've been wearing Dillon (this: http://www.zoya.com/content/Search/?Description=Dillon) for three days, and I absolutely love it. Took three coats for full opacity, but the color is so pretty and the staying power's great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have many new Zoyas to experiment with, but Dillon is out and ready for the next mani!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (May 13, 2014)

Ladies, I'm wearing Godiva right now! I have such a beautiful past with that polish--last year I wore it to my high school senior ball, &amp; this year I'm wearing it cuz tomorrow's my 2 year anniversary with my boyfriend. &lt;3
Pics will come soon!


----------



## Monika1 (May 22, 2014)

I'll post this here too for our Zoya collection record, four in a row index to pinky: Zoya Rikki, Josie, Vespa, Tracie (the thumb is non-Zoya).


.

eta - Dillon didn't make it into this mix.


----------



## Lumaday (May 22, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> Ladies, I'm wearing Godiva right now! I have such a beautiful past with that polish--last year I wore it to my high school senior ball, &amp; this year I'm wearing it cuz tomorrow's my 2 year anniversary with my boyfriend. &lt;3
> 
> Pics will come soon!


I adore both Godiva and Tomoko, they are really gorgeous colors and so classy looking even though they still have the fun sparkle and texture!


----------



## Monika1 (May 22, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> Made my Earth Day order today!
> 
> Got Faith, Hope, Charity, Monet, Vanessa, Jade, Neely, &amp; Destiny. Vanessa's going to my hairstylist, &amp; Jade's going to 1 of my best friends.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hmm Faith, Hope, Charity... poetic ordering of polishes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (May 22, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I adore both Godiva and Tomoko, they are really gorgeous colors and so classy looking even though they still have the fun sparkle and texture!


Me too! I would say they're 'must have's.


----------



## Monika1 (May 22, 2014)

feemia said:


> I have a question for those of you who use Zoya often. Is there any advantage to using Zoya's base coat and top coat rather than other brands with your Zoya polish?


I'm sorry I didn't respond about this sooner - I thought I had. I have the base and top coat but haven't found based on a bit of experience with them that there is a major advantage to using them with Zoya polish over other good base and top coats. There's maybe a lower chance of bubbling, but that's about it. I usually don't have the patience to wait for Zoya Armor to dry, so I'll sometimes use it and top it with a fast-dry topcoat anyway. Other times I'll bypass Armor and just use the fast-dry. For me, polishes last fairly well, so I might be comparing two days of wear with minor chipping to four days of wear with minor chipping (well, I guess that is double), and the chipping is due to my soft nail corners more than the polish. The main part of the mani will last for over a week - I usually will just touch up corners if I want to wear it longer than a few days. Honestly I've never done a super-official test. The thing that makes the biggest difference for me on the quality and longevity of a mani is actually using a gel polish as my base for regular polish. I have a habit of doing that, and it also keeps my nails from breaking. For shimmery Zoyas, or holos of any sort, I would say they look OK on my slightly rough nails, and fantastic on the smooth gel. A ridge-filling base coat, like Zoya's Get Even, can also do that, but it doesn't give my nails the extra reinforcement the gel polish does.

If you have the patience to use a regular top coat, I say go for it. Otherwise, I'd just use a fast-dry top coat and not worry about getting Armor unless you're specifically having issues with Zoya manis lasting.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (May 23, 2014)

I'm wearing Happi as a base for a design. I wore it on it's own yesterday. Such a pretty color.


----------



## Monika1 (May 28, 2014)

I thought Zoya Taylor would be much more yellow based on online swatches, but here it is on me. I added some dotting in Brigitte and Odette, plus an OPI silver. This is topped with Poshé.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 2, 2014)

I can't wait for Zoya to have another Bogo sale or a really great sale on the new magical pixies. They are so pretty.


----------



## Christa W (Jun 3, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> I can't wait for Zoya to have another Bogo sale or a really great sale on the new magical pixies. They are so pretty.


I just got an email offer for the new pixies.  Free standard shipping if you buy all 3 and you get a coupon for a free polish with your next order and a fee 8 oz Zoya Remove flip top remover with the trio.  Code MAGICAL and avail until 06/04 11:59 PM EST.  I wish I had an extra $30 and I would JUMP all over that!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 4, 2014)

@@Christa W I got the email and thought the same thing. I was hoping they would have did a mini set like the spring pixies. I think it was $12 and included a mini remove. I do love their nail polish remover. I am currently out but I will just have to wait for a better sale.


----------



## Monika1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm currently wearing Rue as a base on the thumb and middle finger nails, with a bunch of other stuff. Rue showed such promise, but I'm a bit disappointed with how it looks on me. It's more purple than I expected. I think it is very flattering on folks with very pale complexions, but with my developing summer tan on what I would call fair but not pale skin, there is not enough contrast. I thought I would like Rue more, and Taylor [not here] less, than I do! Chantal [only held here, 1st photo] is lovely, but thin in opacity compared to all the others in the Naturel set. Normani and Odette [held in 2nd photo] are both great, and they even work for stamping! Here Normani is stamped on the middle and ring fingers, and Odette on the rest. These are under two lighting contexts so you can really see what the colours are like.

View attachment 2614

View attachment 2629


----------



## Elena K (Jul 3, 2014)

Not sure if the is the right tread to post this, but I couldn't find anything else, and I didn't want to start a new thread...

right now Zoya offers three free shades, you just have to pay $12 for shipping and handling. Seems like a really good deal   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. There are some restrictions, but I'm under impression that Pixi Dust collection is eligible for this offer. I was really tempted to get Godiva, but decided to restock on my beloved nudes/neutrals/pastels. Godiva went to my wish list for now.

see their blog for promo details.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 3, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Not sure if the is the right tread to post this, but I couldn't find anything else, and I didn't want to start a new thread...
> 
> right now Zoya offers three free shades, you just have to pay $12 for shipping and handling. Seems like a really good deal   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. There are some restrictions, but I'm under impression that Pixi Dust collection is eligible for this offer. I was really tempted to get Godiva, but decided to restock on my beloved nudes/neutrals/pastels. Godiva went to my wish list for now.
> 
> see their blog for promo details.


I think the code is THREEDOM.

I'm torn bc I want to order but I have no idea what colors I want!


----------



## Christa W (Jul 3, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Not sure if the is the right tread to post this, but I couldn't find anything else, and I didn't want to start a new thread...
> 
> right now Zoya offers three free shades, you just have to pay $12 for shipping and handling. Seems like a really good deal   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. There are some restrictions, but I'm under impression that Pixi Dust collection is eligible for this offer. I was really tempted to get Godiva, but decided to restock on my beloved nudes/neutrals/pastels. Godiva went to my wish list for now.
> 
> see their blog for promo details.


I just bought Godiva and got Sooki free a few weeks ago.  I ordered Charla, Binx and Ginny in this promo.  So much for my no buy.


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 3, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Not sure if the is the right tread to post this, but I couldn't find anything else, and I didn't want to start a new thread...
> 
> right now Zoya offers three free shades, you just have to pay $12 for shipping and handling. Seems like a really good deal   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. There are some restrictions, but I'm under impression that Pixi Dust collection is eligible for this offer. I was really tempted to get Godiva, but decided to restock on my beloved nudes/neutrals/pastels. Godiva went to my wish list for now.
> 
> see their blog for promo details.


Godiva is beautiful, I certainly do recommend it!


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 3, 2014)

Christa W said:


> I just bought Godiva and got Sooki free a few weeks ago.  I ordered Charla, Binx and Ginny in this promo.  So much for my no buy.


I think I'm gonna go with Binx too, it looks so pretty and would be great to layer with the jellies I finally picked up from them - Katherine, Paloma, and Frida.  Can't wait to try out some jelly glitter manis!


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 3, 2014)

I picked up Zoya Dream, Binx, and Evvie with the promo code...hooray for more Zoya polishes!


----------



## Allison H (Jul 3, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I picked up Zoya Dream, Binx, and Evvie with the promo code...hooray for more Zoya polishes!


I adore Zoya Dream! That's what I have on my toes currently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Jul 3, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I adore Zoya Dream! That's what I have on my toes currently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too!!! I wore it all weekend on my fingers too. Matches a dress I had on for a wedding!


----------



## SammyP (Jul 3, 2014)

I also ordered.  Thinking ahead to fall with Blair and Kalista.  Also ordered Neveah.


----------



## Allison H (Jul 3, 2014)

Well, I just ordered Goldie, Blaze, and my favorite...Sailor! My husband will roll his eyes at this order, I really don't need more fingernail polish, I just gave away about 75% of my collection (due to moving).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elena K (Jul 3, 2014)

Christa W said:


> I just bought Godiva and got Sooki free a few weeks ago.  I ordered Charla, Binx and Ginny in this promo.  So much for my no buy.


Lol, I hear you. Being on no buy is tough. You have to reward yourself for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



prettylights said:


> Godiva is beautiful, I certainly do recommend it!


I agree, it's on my wishlist for future purchases



kaitlin1209 said:


> I think the code is THREEDOM.
> 
> I'm torn bc I want to order but I have no idea what colors I want!


yep, it is. 

I was torn, because I wanted everything, lol. But, I believe the code can be used only once.


----------



## Christa W (Jul 3, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Lol, I hear you. Being on no buy is tough. You have to reward yourself for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I agree, it's on my wishlist for future purchases
> 
> ...


Technically one is for my Summerswap buddy but I won't say which so for what it would have cost me to buy it plus shipping I got 2 extra for free for me... I still have so many I want like the aforementioned jellies..


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 3, 2014)

I grabbed Lola, Tinsley, and Shay with the threedom code.  I also picked up Bar last night at Ulta.  It is such a beautiful color, but sadly I don't love how chunky the glitter is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Can't wait to get Lola, though.  I do love some bright fuchsia toes!


----------



## KatieS131 (Jul 3, 2014)

I was really trying to avoid buying anything with the code but I ended up getting FeiFei, Binx, and Harper--the price was just too good to pass up!


----------



## Monika1 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm really impressed by the beauty of Zoya Kym, especially for future fall, and even later summer, use. Here it's on my pinky and was also used to create the petals of the flower, though I'm wishing I would be seeing it on all of my nails in these pics. It works fantastically with my summer tan.


----------



## Christa W (Jul 20, 2014)

Finally getting my 3 polishes from the last promo tomorrow.  I have a feeling I am going to throw Ginni on my nails the second I open the package.  I really love the chunky pixiedusts on short nails.  I just had to trim mine down again and they are the perfect shape and length for it.   Who knows though I may want to wear Binx.  I thought I got Harper but realized it was Binx which is fine either way.  I am in such a pink mood lately I can not wait for these two!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm supposed to get my order today, too!  I've been looking forward to it.  I think Lola will be on my toes tonight!


----------



## Christa W (Jul 21, 2014)

Ginni is everything I thought it would be!!! So pretty and girly. Hard to capture the true color on camera.


----------



## Elena K (Jul 21, 2014)

I got my order today! Didn't have the energy to use it yet. Planing on doing my it tomorrow though...


----------



## SammyP (Jul 22, 2014)

I received my order yesterday.  Saving Blair &amp; Kalista for fall.  Wearing Song from 4th of July sale trio.  I thought I would like the blue Song best of the 3 I ordered; however Trixie was a surprise winner!  Much prettier in person.  The red Sarah was very pretty also.

Too many polishes and not enough days to try........


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 22, 2014)

I got my order yesterday and Lola, the polish I wanted most was broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The bottle has several cracks in it and polish had leaked inside the box it was shipped in.  My other 2 polishes are fine, but I was so disappointed.  Emailed Zoya so hopefully I will have a replacement soon.


----------



## Elena K (Jul 22, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I got my order yesterday and Lola, the polish I wanted most was broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The bottle has several cracks in it and polish had leaked inside the box it was shipped in.  My other 2 polishes are fine, but I was so disappointed.  Emailed Zoya so hopefully I will have a replacement soon.


That bites! I hope you get a replacement soon!


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 22, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I got my order yesterday and Lola, the polish I wanted most was broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The bottle has several cracks in it and polish had leaked inside the box it was shipped in.  My other 2 polishes are fine, but I was so disappointed.  Emailed Zoya so hopefully I will have a replacement soon.


That happened to me with an order once and I got online and did a live chat with customer service.  They just asked me to send a pic and they had a replacement out to me quickly, no problem at all.  They have great customer service!


----------



## Christa W (Jul 27, 2014)

So... Less than a week ago I put Binx on for my pedicure. I love wearing Zoya's on my feet because I can pretty much wear them forever. However, Binx chipped almost immediately. I had to reapply it to at least 3 toes because ot came completely off in one piece. I've never had a Zoya work that way on me ever. Anyone else experience this with any of the Bubbly's???


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 28, 2014)

I've got Zuza on my fingernails right now.  I just love how mermaid-y this color is.  I thought it was more blue than green and I was really disappointed when I first got it in the mail bc of how green it is.  I'm so glad I ended up liking it!


----------



## Lumaday (Jul 28, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I've got Zuza on my fingernails right now.  I just love how mermaid-y this color is.  I thought it was more blue than green and I was really disappointed when I first got it in the mail bc of how green it is.  I'm so glad I ended up liking it!


I have Zuza but haven't tried it yet, it's probably going to be my next mani.  That one or Binx which I also haven't tried.


----------



## Monika1 (Jul 29, 2014)

SammyP said:


> I received my order yesterday.  Saving Blair &amp; Kalista for fall.  Wearing Song from 4th of July sale trio.  I thought I would like the blue Song best of the 3 I ordered; however Trixie was a surprise winner!  Much prettier in person.  The red Sarah was very pretty also.
> 
> Too many polishes and not enough days to try........


Oh yes, agreed - Sarah is a beautiful polish, and Trixie is a fantastic silver, and good for stamping too! There are many marvelous colours in Zoya's collection. When I got Song, it was darker than I expected, which disappointed me a bit but it is a nice deeper blue! Even this photo makes it look lighter than in reality due to the flash; the tone by the cuticles is more realistic.


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 5, 2014)

Zoya sent me another Lola to replace my damaged one.  I got it yesterday and knew as soon as I opened my mail box that it was broken, too.  Not just broken but shattered.  The bubble mailer was saturated with polish, and my mail box smells like polish.  I'm not a happy camper.


----------



## suenotto (Aug 5, 2014)

Neve is the only Zoya polish I have. I love the color but the formula seems a little thick/messy to apply. I'm thinking of adding a drop of polish thinner..


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 5, 2014)

Just put on Zoya Tinsley for the first time and I am in love. Pink is usually not my color but this is so summery and pretty!!


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 6, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Just put on Zoya Tinsley for the first time and I am in love. Pink is usually not my color but this is so summery and pretty!!


I'm wearing Tinsley right now, too.  I love the coppery gold shimmer in it.  It's also wearing really well.  I've had it on since Sunday and don't have a single chip.


----------



## Christa W (Aug 8, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Zoya sent me another Lola to replace my damaged one.  I got it yesterday and knew as soon as I opened my mail box that it was broken, too.  Not just broken but shattered.  The bubble mailer was saturated with polish, and my mail box smells like polish.  I'm not a happy camper.


Are they replacing the replacement?


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 8, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Are they replacing the replacement?


Yes, my third bottle is supposed to be here tomorrow.  My fingers are crossed that it will be in one piece!


----------



## Christa W (Aug 8, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Yes, my third bottle is supposed to be here tomorrow.  My fingers are crossed that it will be in one piece!


so much build up!!! I'll cross mine too.


----------



## Monika1 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm posting here, but on my hands, this is a disappointment for colour. The colour just doesn't do anything good for me. *Zoya Miranda PixieDust *is a pretty-looking mid-pink with some warmth to it, and you would think it could look good on almost everyone, and probably be very inoffensive in many contexts. I think it might be OK on my toes, and in nail art, but as an all-over colour, it's just not quite right on me. I think the photos make it look a lot better than irl. My skin has a cool-leaning undertone (though tanned in the summer), and this warm pink just creates an odd combination. It makes my skin look grey-yellow. Ick. I added some white stamping and then a blue-leaning top-coat, which made it more wearable, so we'll see, it might survive a couple of days on me with that. 

Like this, no.


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 18, 2014)

I finally got my 2nd replacement bottle of Lola last week.  And it was in one piece!  Wearing it now, and I gotta say it's one of my favorite neons.  A little on the sheer side, I've got 2 coats on and you can see nail line but it still looks good.  The formula was also great!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 18, 2014)

I have Giovanna on my toes.  I thought it might be too dark for this summer weather, but once it was on it's a nice bright, shiny green.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 18, 2014)

Liberty, London, Tomoko. I love it but I already want to change it, because that's how I roll with polish.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I finally got my 2nd replacement bottle of Lola last week.  And it was in one piece!  Wearing it now, and I gotta say it's one of my favorite neons.  A little on the sheer side, I've got 2 coats on and you can see nail line but it still looks good.  The formula was also great!


Yay! Finally! Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Monika1 (Aug 19, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Liberty, London, Tomoko. I love it but I already want to change it, because that's how I roll with polish.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That looks really fantastic! I so love this one! I'm wearing Liberty on my toenails, but now I really want to try something like this on the fingernails. Beautiful!

eta: By the way, we're still looking for more volunteers to submit Inspirations for set 4 and 5 of the 30 Inspirations Nail Art Challenge... (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132554-30-inspirations-nail-art-challenge-2014/)


----------



## rainbownails (Aug 20, 2014)

Zoya - Julie


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 20, 2014)

@@rainbownails that is a gorgeous shot!!


----------



## Monika1 (Aug 20, 2014)

rainbownails said:


> Zoya - Julie





kaitlin1209 said:


> @@rainbownails that is a gorgeous shot!!


So agreed! That colour looks absolutely gorgeous on you @@rainbownails!


----------



## Monika1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Here is Zoya Hudson. Not absolutely fantastic on me, but I fixed that with some stamping.


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 1, 2014)

I am wearing Zoya Charla. One of my favorites! So very pretty!


----------



## KatieS131 (Sep 2, 2014)

ZOYA is having a BOGO on PixieDusts! Buy 1 textured polish (from the textured page on their site), get 1 free. Free shipping on orders over $25. Code is TEXTUES. This lasts until 9/7.

So now I have a question...I'm interested in the magical pixie dusts and Lux and Arlo look really similar. Does anybody have an opinion on which is better and/or on the magical pixies in general (I'm a little worried about them being super bumpy).


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 3, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> ZOYA is having a BOGO on PixieDusts! Buy 1 textured polish (from the textured page on their site), get 1 free. Free shipping on orders over $25. Code is TEXTURES. This lasts until 9/7.
> 
> So now I have a question...I'm interested in the magical pixie dusts and Lux and Arlo look really similar. Does anybody have an opinion on which is better and/or on the magical pixies in general (I'm a little worried about them being super bumpy).


I have one of the magical pixies, Bar, and while it's a gorgeous color it is very bumpy and rough.  And the holo glitters in it can look very clumpy.  I know lots of people love the magical pixies but they are a bit much for me personally.


----------



## KatieS131 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I have one of the magical pixies, Bar, and while it's a gorgeous color it is very bumpy and rough.  And the holo glitters in it can look very clumpy.  I know lots of people love the magical pixies but they are a bit much for me personally.


Thanks! I was afraid that they would be really rough. I think I'm going to show some restraint and avoid this sale!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 3, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> ZOYA is having a BOGO on PixieDusts! Buy 1 textured polish (from the textured page on their site), get 1 free. Free shipping on orders over $25. Code is TEXTUES. This lasts until 9/7.
> 
> So now I have a question...I'm interested in the magical pixie dusts and Lux and Arlo look really similar. Does anybody have an opinion on which is better and/or on the magical pixies in general (I'm a little worried about them being super bumpy).



I have Lux and Ginni which is more of a pink than Arlo which leans more to purple.  I took some photos for you.  They are definitely more bumpy, however they can look better if topped with a clear coat (or a few).  Personally I prefer the Arlo shade but Lux makes for a great light pink to give you just some glitter but not be overly in your face.  Lux is very subtle depending on your skin tone. 




L to R: Ginni, Lux, Cosmo




Ginni is on top, Lux on bottom




Here is with Cosmo also and no flash




Here is with 2 of my regular pixies Godiva and Tomoko so you can kind of see how different they are.


----------



## Lumaday (Sep 3, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> ZOYA is having a BOGO on PixieDusts! Buy 1 textured polish (from the textured page on their site), get 1 free. Free shipping on orders over $25. Code is TEXTUES. This lasts until 9/7.
> 
> So now I have a question...I'm interested in the magical pixie dusts and Lux and Arlo look really similar. Does anybody have an opinion on which is better and/or on the magical pixies in general (I'm a little worried about them being super bumpy).


I have Lux and I do like it but it's definitely a bit much.  I actually prefer the regular Pixie Dusts vs the magical ones.  The addition of the large glitter kind of throws off the beauty of the shade, IMO.

I LOVE the regular PD's though and have a bunch of them now.  They are perfect for a simple mani that dries quickly and still has some bling to it, especially with top coat.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 3, 2014)

The only Magical Pixie Dust I really love is Bar.  Because it is so neutral on me it just looks like my fingers dipped in quartz.  Ugh so much love.  It might be the first polish I get to the bottom of outside of the cheap whites I use for undies.  The others just don't do it for me.

Speaking of not doing it for me: I didn't take pics but I have Yuna on right now, that I borrowed from a friend.  In all the pictures I see online (part of why I didn't bother with pics) the bronze shimmer seems really prominent.  From a distance, the bronze + gray just look like a weird army green.  It just doesn't have the same impact it does from closeup pictures/lightbox pictures.

I have a friend who is a polish collector and we were arguing about our favorite swatchers online.  She loves ones that make the colors look like art--I like ones that make polish look like they are going to look if I put them on my hands


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 4, 2014)

meggpi said:


> The only Magical Pixie Dust I really love is Bar.  Because it is so neutral on me it just looks like my fingers dipped in quartz.  Ugh so much love.  It might be the first polish I get to the bottom of outside of the cheap whites I use for undies.  The others just don't do it for me.
> 
> Speaking of not doing it for me: I didn't take pics but I have Yuna on right now, that I borrowed from a friend.  In all the pictures I see online (part of why I didn't bother with pics) the bronze shimmer seems really prominent.  From a distance, the bronze + gray just look like a weird army green.  It just doesn't have the same impact it does from closeup pictures/lightbox pictures.
> 
> I have a friend who is a polish collector and we were arguing about our favorite swatchers online.  She loves ones that make the colors look like art--I like ones that make polish look like they are going to look if I put them on my hands


That's good to know about Yuna, it was next on my "must buy now!" list but I think I'll pass if the shimmer isn't prominent.


----------



## KatieS131 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the pictures and advice! I have Binx and OPI Teenage Dream, which I think are close enough colorwise to Arlo and Lux to make me not want to chance the craziness of magical pixies. I have several regular pixies that I love but they are all similar colors to the ones I don't have so for once I'm going to let a sale go by without buying anything!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Some Zoya oranges, index to ring finger: Myrta, Channing, and Penny.


----------



## allen john (Sep 24, 2014)

Zoya is one of my favorite brands.  I am wearing Maya, a nice spring like coral, even though there is still about 18 inches of snow outside my window here in Northern Wisconsin.


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 25, 2014)

I found a bottle of Monet on clearance at Ulta last week, and if there's anything I love more than polish it's clearance polish!  I layered it over black and OMG is it gorgeous!  I think it might be my new favorite combo.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 26, 2014)

allen john said:


> Zoya is one of my favorite brands.  I am wearing Maya, a nice spring like coral, even though there is still about 18 inches of snow outside my window here in Northern Wisconsin.


Still? What do you mean still? Isn't it going to get even colder? I've been griping about the terrible tomato harvest this year, but we don't have snow yet... yikes!

And welcome to the forum! We always love to see pictures here in addition to the lovely polish feedback, if you can manage to do them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Here is Zoya Stevie with no topcoat. I'm enjoying the texture! My nails look like they're really of different lengths - it's just the photo angle; but I did file them down a bit recently.


----------



## Lumaday (Sep 29, 2014)

allen john said:


> Zoya is one of my favorite brands.  I am wearing Maya, a nice spring like coral, even though there is still about 18 inches of snow outside my window here in Northern Wisconsin.


What?  Snow?  Seriously?  My family back in Wisco didn't tell me that, seems so early to have snow already!


----------



## Lumaday (Sep 29, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I found a bottle of Monet on clearance at Ulta last week, and if there's anything I love more than polish it's clearance polish!  I layered it over black and OMG is it gorgeous!  I think it might be my new favorite combo.


I love the Monet topper over black or dark polishes too - super pretty!  I got Monet in the spring and I was so stoked about it, but I've only worn it a few times because it's a b***h to get off.  But I recently got that Julep Party's Over Glitter Remover kit and that is going to help a lot.


----------



## Lumaday (Sep 29, 2014)

I passed on the Zoya BOGO kind of because I couldn't make up my mind.  I've been so in the mood for deep red/cranberry/wine/oxblood ect. and they have so many lovely ones, so I kept googling swatches trying to compare and then I gave up.  At the last minute I decided I did want to order, but I was too late by a 1/2 hour!  Oh well, next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I really want Maria Louisa next.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 30, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I love the Monet topper over black or dark polishes too - super pretty!  I got Monet in the spring and I was so stoked about it, but I've only worn it a few times because it's a b***h to get off.  But I recently got that Julep Party's Over Glitter Remover kit and that is going to help a lot.


I recently read on another thread somewhere here that a dryer sheet is good to get glitter off.  I haven't gotten to try it yet but that would be awesome if true.


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 30, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I love the Monet topper over black or dark polishes too - super pretty!  I got Monet in the spring and I was so stoked about it, but I've only worn it a few times because it's a b***h to get off.  But I recently got that Julep Party's Over Glitter Remover kit and that is going to help a lot.


You are so right about removing it!  I took it off on Sunday and it was a giant pain in the ass.  It even seemed worse that most of my other glitters.  I use the Target brand dip it remover and it still took forever.  I think next time I wear it I will just be prepared to do the tin foil removal method.


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 2, 2014)

This is Zoya Naomi. I'm always really curious what the older nudes look like, and what they look like compared to the newer ones and each other. This is not a comparison, but I thought others might be curious too. Apologies, it's not the greatest swatch - I should have waited more between thinner coats to get a non-globby finish.  A couple of lighting conditions; there will be a few more with stamping.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 2, 2014)

ZOYATREATS gets you 3 polishes for $15 through midnight EST today!


----------



## Christa W (Nov 4, 2014)

I was wearing Zoya Muse but it peeled right off.  I had the same problem with Binx.  I got Muse on clearance at Ulta and was going to pick up Stasi next week but I might not now.  Anyone else have any problems with the Bubbly collection???

On a happy note I got Nori yesterday I'll be posting pics of that as soon as I paint my nails.


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Christa W said:


> I was wearing Zoya Muse but it peeled right off.  I had the same problem with Binx.  I got Muse on clearance at Ulta and was going to pick up Stasi next week but I might not now.  Anyone else have any problems with the Bubbly collection???
> 
> On a happy note I got Nori yesterday I'll be posting pics of that as soon as I paint my nails.


I wonder whether they did something to them to make them more easily removable? I don't have them, so I wouldn't know, but that does sound strange.. then again, otherwise many are complaining about how difficult glitters are to remove!


----------



## Lumaday (Nov 4, 2014)

Christa W said:


> I was wearing Zoya Muse but it peeled right off.  I had the same problem with Binx.  I got Muse on clearance at Ulta and was going to pick up Stasi next week but I might not now.  Anyone else have any problems with the Bubbly collection???
> 
> On a happy note I got Nori yesterday I'll be posting pics of that as soon as I paint my nails.


I got Binx but I haven't worn it yet.  I got it late summer and it just didn't feel right for that season, so I'm saving it to use maybe under the Zoya Jellies as a layered glitter mani.  Sad to hear you're having problems!


----------



## Lumaday (Nov 4, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> ZOYATREATS gets you 3 polishes for $15 through midnight EST today!


I saw that code but resisted the urge to get anything even though I totally want the matte collection and several from the Entice/Ignite collection.  With shipping the polishes still came out to $7.50 a bottle, so I'll wait for a better sale!


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 5, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I saw that code but resisted the urge to get anything even though I totally want the matte collection and several from the Entice/Ignite collection.  With shipping the polishes still came out to $7.50 a bottle, so I'll wait for a better sale!


Yeah, I'm really looking forward to Black Friday sales - I hope there will be a good one, and @@kaitlin1209 please do post it here; it helps to remind me!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 5, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> Yeah, I'm really looking forward to Black Friday sales - I hope there will be a good one, and @@kaitlin1209 please do post it here; it helps to remind me!


I will! I seem to get their promo emails early, I'll do my best to post it here!


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Here's one we've all seen many swatches of, I imagine: Zoya Odette. It's really interesting how varied this looks under different lighting conditions. I describe it as a dusty smoky rose-mauve with a purple hue that intensifies under increasing light. It has a very nice natural shiny fnish, but I did use top coat to reinforce against chips and wear.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 6, 2014)

I love Odette! It definitely looks different depending on the light. I also think it changed color while I was wearing it, if that's possible. I used a base and top as usual but idk. Maybe it was just the extreme color differences in different lighting.


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 7, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I love Odette! It definitely looks different depending on the light. I also think it changed color while I was wearing it, if that's possible. I used a base and top as usual but idk. Maybe it was just the extreme color differences in different lighting.


I suppose it's possible; I just haven't noticed any of my Zoyas or Odette fading or changing over time. It seems like it's much more common in gel polishes, or I hear about it more online for those. I've avoided getting polishes that are reported to fade to icky colours, so I've not experienced it myself. I'd suspect it would be more the crazy light effects for Odette, but I've not worn it for a super long time myself to check on any potential change. The range is quite wild for the Odette photos on Google!


----------



## Lumaday (Nov 7, 2014)

I love Odette too!  I think it's a great neutral-ish purple that's not too boring or too wild.  Just a very nice shade that you could wear with anything/for any event.  I'm really glad it's part of my collection.


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 21, 2014)

I decided to wear Normani next after Odette. I imagine most of you have seen this one many times before too; all four of these photos are Zoya Normani, and just like Odette, it is a crazy light-based chameleon! I love this one; and it got comments. I guess these grey/taupe/brown/purple/whatever colours are still interesting after years of 'taupe' being a trend.  I have no problem with that - trend or no, I intend to have years of happy Normani-wearing ahead of me! It's also wonderfully glossy pre-top coat, despite the scuffed/greased look on some of these pics. It's maybe just moisturizer residue.


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 22, 2014)

I didn't take a photo of this pre-spots, but I think we can see Zoya Cheryl around the distraction (I'll put the finished project on the 31 day challenge). I really love this one. I consider it a brown that works on a my cool-toned skin because of the red base. I love the shimmery intensity.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 22, 2014)

I MIGHT have purchased all of the velvet mattes at Ulta recently.  I can't stop using them!  Thankfully they were B2G1 - plus triple points.  Those triple points rule my world.


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 23, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I MIGHT have purchased all of the velvet mattes at Ulta recently.  I can't stop using them!  Thankfully they were B2G1 - plus triple points.  Those triple points rule my world.


Are you wearing them matte or top-coated? And I have Savita, Verushka, and Posh, but am wondering about the others. Thoughts? I think it's Loredana that gets panned online by a few people - what is your experience with it?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 23, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> Are you wearing them matte or top-coated? And I have Savita, Verushka, and Posh, but am wondering about the others. Thoughts? I think it's Loredana that gets panned online by a few people - what is your experience with it?


I'm wearing them matte (2 coats) w/ just a base coat.  Tip wear is a problem this way, but after a few days I just added another coat to make it last thru the weekend.  I haven't used the Loredana yet, just the Posh, Harlow and Savita.  

I love the faster dry time.  And I'm kind of in awe of the way they look wet vs dry. I literally sit and watch it transform before my eyes!  

I've also tried a separate color as an accent coat over the other coat.  I think it was Savita over Harlow.  It seemed like a good idea at the time, but a lot of the Harlow came through.

I'll try the Loredana after Thanksgiving.  I am eyeing that with the Veruschka.

I'm currently wearing Savita with a few silver snowflakes horribly painted on with a silver nail pen.  I'm trying to branch out a bit -- I've been a boring pink/red nail person for all of my life.  I'm lucky to have great natural nails.  I've had two manicures in my whole life and ONE fake nail -- a thumb nail b/c I broke it in Las Vegas dragging luggage around and was headed to NYC the next week and needed something quick!

I'll update once I try a few more colors.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good luck w/ the Loredana. Now I'm really curious!


----------



## Elena K (Dec 1, 2014)

Not sure if this a good place to post it, but Zoya released Mystery Bag &amp; Box. I was too curious not to order one.

http://www.zoya.com/content/item/Zoya/Its-A-Mystery-Who-What-Where-When.html


----------



## Damian# (Dec 4, 2014)

Zoya is my favorite brand!


----------



## Monika1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Another Zoya: Carrie Ann. It was such fun wearing this one! I do find it has a bit of a pink tinge for a red, so it's hard to decide where to place it, other than 'wear again'.  No complaints about this beautiful colour.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 9, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> Another Zoya: Carrie Ann. It was such fun wearing this one! I do find it has a bit of a pink tinge for a red, so it's hard to decide where to place it, other than 'wear again'.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No complaints about this beautiful colour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so pretty! I


----------



## valentinenicole (Jan 8, 2015)

Trialing the new Zoya Rayne today!! I love love it. Please forgive the poor photo.


----------



## Elena K (Jan 8, 2015)

The original version of my holiday season mani -  Chita and Godiva, later I replaced Godiva with Owsin, but I can't find a picture of that one. Not sure which one I like better though...


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 10, 2015)

Struggling to choose just 3 polishes to order for the New Year, New Hue promo! I have Rue, Brigitte, and Lux in my cart, but I'm also lusting over Autumn and Dream.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 12, 2015)

lindzebra said:


> Struggling to choose just 3 polishes to order for the New Year, New Hue promo! I have Rue, Brigitte, and Lux in my cart, but I'm also lusting over Autumn and Dream.


Dream is probably my favorite Zoya of all time.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jan 14, 2015)

I just realized I hadn't purchased my polishes yet and the nynh promo still works!  I am proud of myself for actually looking through my polishes and picking colors I was low on not just colors I Iove.  I got Rina for St. Patricks day, Willa as I somehow don't have a basic black and Thea just for fun.  I am so in love with their Pixie Dusts!  I am currently wearing Deborah Lippman Private Dancer (alltime favorite color) with Bar (pixie dust) on top.


----------



## Christa W (Jan 14, 2015)

CAPSLOCK said:


> I just realized I hadn't purchased my polishes yet and the nynh promo still works! I am proud of myself for actually looking through my polishes and picking colors I was low on not just colors I Iove. I got Rina for St. Patricks day, Willa as I somehow don't have a basic black and Thea just for fun. I am so in love with their Pixie Dusts! I am currently wearing Deborah Lippman Private Dancer (alltime favorite color) with Bar (pixie dust) on top.


Just ordered Bar in the 3 free promo. Along with Remy and Arlo. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Karly65 (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh boy, They got me with the "order $25 more and get free shipping" thing.

I ended up getting Midori, Veruschka, Adina, Dillon, Haven and Paloma.

I've only got 3 Zoyas in my possession and a big wish list on the site, so I thought I'd stock up.


----------



## Christa W (Jan 14, 2015)

Karly65 said:


> Oh boy, They got me with the "order $25 more and get free shipping" thing.
> 
> I ended up getting Midori, Veruschka, Adina, Dillon, Haven and Paloma.
> 
> I've only got 3 Zoyas in my possession and a big wish list on the site, so I thought I'd stock up.


I opt'd for the large Remove Plus so I got the free shipping!!! I need some badly mom's been using all mine.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 15, 2015)

I didn't buy any polishes from the new year promo.  I had 3 in my cart, then looked at my polish rack and realized I have dozens I haven't even worn yet.  So I used Noot, one I bought forever ago and hadn't tried yet.  It's a really dark gray with a green/blue undertone.  On my warm skin it really pulls way more gray, but I like it a lot.  It's almost black, but you can still tell it's gray.  I topped it with OPI Pirouette My Whistle and it's a really pretty combo!


----------



## Christa W (Jan 15, 2015)

Bikerchic said:


> I didn't buy any polishes from the new year promo. I had 3 in my cart, then looked at my polish rack and realized I have dozens I haven't even worn yet. So I used Noot, one I bought forever ago and hadn't tried yet. It's a really dark gray with a green/blue undertone. On my warm skin it really pulls way more gray, but I like it a lot. It's almost black, but you can still tell it's gray. I topped it with OPI Pirouette My Whistle and it's a really pretty combo!


I've been wearing a lot of Zoya lately since Ulta opened near me. I wasn't going to either but the allure of mystery shades over took me. I've got a ton of Zoya untries I really need to put on.


----------



## Lumaday (Jan 15, 2015)

I wasn't going to order but I can't resist a good deal, especially on Zoya, and I can't wait to see what the mystery polishes are!  I ordered Gemma, Pasha, and Dita a few days ago.

Last night I was perusing the site and decided to place another order under my 2nd account because the $25 thing is an even better deal and I just got a raise so this is my "Yay, me!" celebration.   So I ordered Aubrey, Arizona, Madeline, Riley, Jo, and Jules.  I tried to branch out into some shades I wouldn't normally buy and that I don't have in my stash.  I've had my eye on Dita, Riley, and Gemma for a while.

Ugh, I'm so addicted to Zoya....

But - I could be addicted to much worse things, so I suppose it's not so bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pride (Jan 15, 2015)

After this last promo, I'm up to 26 zoya polishes that I've accumulated over the past year (plus the 3 mystery minis). I think I need to take a break from them...

Oh! and I'm currently wearing Trixie stamped over Normani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would take a pic but they're about a week old and not in the best shape, though still very good!


----------



## Christa W (Jan 15, 2015)

prettylights said:


> I wasn't going to order but I can't resist a good deal, especially on Zoya, and I can't wait to see what the mystery polishes are! I ordered Gemma, Pasha, and Dita a few days ago.
> 
> Last night I was perusing the site and decided to place another order under my 2nd account because the $25 thing is an even better deal and I just got a raise so this is my "Yay, me!" celebration. So I ordered Aubrey, Arizona, Madeline, Riley, Jo, and Jules. I tried to branch out into some shades I wouldn't normally buy and that I don't have in my stash. I've had my eye on Dita, Riley, and Gemma for a while.
> 
> ...


I just bought Madeline a week or so ago along with Yuna, Sansa, Imogen, Savita, Veruska, Noir, and Staasi. I love all your choices.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 16, 2015)

Those mystery minis were hard to pass up on.  Will one of you ladies post a pic when you get yours?  I'm really curious what shades they are.


----------



## Lumaday (Jan 16, 2015)

Christa W said:


> I just bought Madeline a week or so ago along with Yuna, Sansa, Imogen, Savita, Veruska, Noir, and Staasi. I love all your choices.


I love your choices too!  Yuna, Noir, and Savita have interested me as well. Please give me your thoughts when you get to trying/swatching them!


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Christa W said:


> I've been wearing a lot of Zoya lately since Ulta opened near me. I wasn't going to either but the allure of mystery shades over took me. I've got a ton of Zoya untries I really need to put on.


Yup.. mystery shades! I'm looking forward to seeing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Jan 17, 2015)

prettylights said:


> I love your choices too! Yuna, Noir, and Savita have interested me as well. Please give me your thoughts when you get to trying/swatching them!


I actually wore Yuna immediately. I love it. Ulta has that whole collection on clearance for $4.47. They didn't have Remy so I had to order it. I didn't take pics bit it's amazing. So unique and perfection. I put on Noir just because it reminded me of OPI Stay the Night and Revlon Scandelous so I did a compare.





Noir is on my pointer finger. I really do like it. It's really sparkly and vampy. I think I might want it to be more vamp and less bling but it's perfect for when you want that combo.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 17, 2015)

is anyone else's zoya orders held up? I placed mine last sunday and it states that is "pending stock availability"


----------



## Christa W (Jan 17, 2015)

biancardi said:


> is anyone else's zoya orders held up? I placed mine last sunday and it states that is "pending stock availability"


They didn't ship until promo over. Mine is in "shipping" status right now. Mine said pending availability for awhile. Check to make sure nothing is back ordered in the order itself.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 17, 2015)

Christa W said:


> I actually wore Yuna immediately. I love it. Ulta has that whole collection on clearance for $4.47. They didn't have Remy so I had to order it. I didn't take pics bit it's amazing. So unique and perfection. I put on Noir just because it reminded me of OPI Stay the Night and Revlon Scandelous so I did a compare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noir is so pretty!  Unfortunately I just don't like the textured matte finish at all.  I've tried putting top coat over the Pixie Dusts but they still just don't work for me. 

Yuna was one I really wanted, since I skipped the promo I might have to head to Ulta today and see what I can find.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 17, 2015)

Christa W said:


> They didn't ship until promo over. Mine is in "shipping" status right now. Mine said pending availability for awhile. Check to make sure nothing is back ordered in the order itself.


thank you - it states that the mystery trio is back ordered


----------



## Christa W (Jan 17, 2015)

Bikerchic said:


> Noir is so pretty! Unfortunately I just don't like the textured matte finish at all. I've tried putting top coat over the Pixie Dusts but they still just don't work for me.
> 
> Yuna was one I really wanted, since I skipped the promo I might have to head to Ulta today and see what I can find.


I went to 3 stores. The one that had it has only been open 2 months. Good luck finding it. It's worth it.


----------



## Lumaday (Jan 17, 2015)

Christa W said:


> I actually wore Yuna immediately. I love it. Ulta has that whole collection on clearance for $4.47. They didn't have Remy so I had to order it. I didn't take pics bit it's amazing. So unique and perfection. I put on Noir just because it reminded me of OPI Stay the Night and Revlon Scandelous so I did a compare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna put Yuna on my wish list.  Maybe I'll get it with the next promo.  I've been stopping in a Ulta sporadically to check their clearance polishes but I haven't seen those on sale yet here.  Luckily in Denver and the surrounding areas there are tons of Ultas so if one doesn't have good clearance another one will.  I'm liking the color of Noir but I'm not sure about that finish... I am enamored with the original Pixiedusts but wasn't too keen on the 'magical' ones and these look even chunkier than that.  It looks great on you though, so I'm gonna look for it on clearance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 19, 2015)

I went to Ulta on Saturday to search for Yuna, they didn't have it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But they did have India which was the other shade I liked from that collection so I picked it up.  They also had the mattes on clearance so I got the black, purple, and dark gray.  I didn't have time to do my nails over the weekend but I think I'll use India tonight.  There's also 2 more Ultas fairly close to me so I might stop in the other stores this week and see what they have.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Jan 20, 2015)

I saw your images those are looking good and simple. In this there are different shades and colors which are looking good. I want to know what is the cost.


----------



## Christa W (Jan 25, 2015)

My order should be here Wednesday from the latest promo. There's a bit of drama over the minis as the are not brand new but from NYFW last year. Everyone is loosing their minds on Zoya's FB page. It's spoongate all over again (Halloween 2013 promo). I'll put a pic from the blog of what everyone is saying they are. I'm kinda meh either way. But I was hoping for multichromes LOL.



Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Jan 25, 2015)

what was the description?  I read the article, and were these shades ever available for purchase at Zoya?  If I couldn't purchased them before, I think they are "new"..

I actually like the looks of them 

from the link that you posted "These three Peter Som Zoya custom colors won't be available for purchase individually, but Isa hinted that they may be available as part of an upcoming Zoya promotion. Keep your eye on Zoya's blog and Facebook page if you're interested!"

And then I read the description on the promo

"*Mystery shades have never been available for retail sales and will not be available for individual (open stock) purchase. The three shades will be available exclusively in mini (0.25oz) sizes as part of the mystery gift only."

So, I don't think they did anything wrong here..if the shades have never been available to purchase, I think some on that FB page are just being overlydramantic.

I found a photo from the NY show that showed the detail of the colors better - nice



Spoiler


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm yawning uncontrollably at those colors.  I was excited for exclusive colors and placed an order but I'm kind of wishing I didn't if that is what we are getting.  I have a huge polish collection and those are pretty basic.  I guess I'll give them away.


----------



## cbgipson (Jan 25, 2015)

I love those colors. I almost ordered a cream/khaki with the promo but opted for a pink for my daughter instead, so I hope these are the actual shades! Also, Zoya did not indicate anywhere that the colors were "New", just not available for purchase before. My other curiosity is that I have yet to see anyone post a picture of the minis that they actually received, so I wonder if at this point it is just speculation. They were free anyways, so noone really has any room to complain.


----------



## Christa W (Jan 25, 2015)

cbgipson said:


> I love those colors. I almost ordered a cream/khaki with the promo but opted for a pink for my daughter instead, so I hope these are the actual shades! Also, Zoya did not indicate anywhere that the colors were "New", just not available for purchase before. My other curiosity is that I have yet to see anyone post a picture of the minis that they actually received, so I wonder if at this point it is just speculation. They were free anyways, so noone really has any room to complain.


One girl is apparently private msging a photo but unless they paid for like super overnight shipping I'm not sure what's up with it either. Could be for nothing actually. Here's to hoping for this Zoya exclusive multichromes!!!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 25, 2015)

I hope it is those colors!!  I purchased blues and greens, so having some mono-chromes would be nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 25, 2015)

There were different graphics used in the promotion, at least one definitely said 'new'.  Even if I'm remembering that wrong, IF it is true it is still misleading.  I'm not kicking up a stink but no, I wouldn't have placed an order if I had known.  I'm at the point in my polish collecting that I don't buy anything that isn't in some way unique.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 25, 2015)

Ruffin red with Zoya Topika over top. Was my son's pick. Lol


----------



## KatieS131 (Jan 26, 2015)

I can't help myself when it comes to Zoya deals and I really wanted to see what the mystery polishes were so I did participate in this promo. If the colors are what is in the spoiler, I am less than impressed. These just aren't colors that I wear so I'm not super thrilled with them. However, I did get three polishes I love (Jo, Rebel, and India) for a discount so I am happy about that!


----------



## Christa W (Jan 26, 2015)

Interesting...


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 26, 2015)

Interesting.... That said, I'm happy I resisted this promo!  Those shades, if they are in fact the mystery trio, are already well represented in my collection.


----------



## Christa W (Jan 26, 2015)

Bikerchic said:


> Interesting.... That said, I'm happy I resisted this promo! Those shades, if they are in fact the mystery trio, are already well represented in my collection.


I think they are the NYFW ones... Will see Wed hopefully sooner!!!


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Christa W said:


> One girl is apparently private msging a photo but unless they paid for like super overnight shipping I'm not sure what's up with it either. Could be for nothing actually. Here's to hoping for this Zoya exclusive multichromes!!!


I'm hoping for something at least more exciting than a black and a gold polish too. But I would be more disappointed if they were direct dupes of something right from the regular collection...


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 26, 2015)

biancardi said:


> what was the description?  I read the article, and were these shades ever available for purchase at Zoya?  If I couldn't purchased them before, I think they are "new"..
> 
> I actually like the looks of them
> 
> ...


I do have to say I love this look - beautiful model and makeup too. The simplicity is appealing. What they've done at the lower eye corner is really effective (on her) too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 26, 2015)

But some 'boring colours' I enjoy, too. If the yellow &amp; gold in the March? mini set are actually like Farrah and Jules I might quite like to have them. Here is Zoya Amanda, which I am glad to have tried. Based on swatches out there (and this one is not much better, it's sans brush clean-up and in odd lighting), it was really hard for me to guess how this one would suit, but it really works for me.


----------



## Christa W (Jan 27, 2015)

Yup it's them!!! I actually really like them




Here's all of them

Anais, Charlott, Severine then Arlo, Bar and Remy


----------



## Lumaday (Jan 27, 2015)

Christa W said:


> Yup it's them!!! I actually really like them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they look pretty cute.  Even if they are basic neutrals are just good staples to have.

This article makes them seem more interesting to me:  http://gothampolish.blogspot.com/2014/02/zoya-at-nyfw-backstage-at-peter-som-aw.html

I did order Jules and Pasha so I'm wondering if Severine is really close in color to either of those.

At any rate, I'm really excited that they are offering the coupon code for the Satins.  I actually love the look of those and wanted to order some anyway.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

yeah, pretty happy with that, as I didn't get any neutrals in my order and these are a  nice addition.


----------



## Lumaday (Jan 27, 2015)

I used this as a base for Emily de Molly's Monet's Garden last week.  This is Zoya Zuza.  It's sooooo pretty!


----------



## Christa W (Jan 27, 2015)

I did some stamping on my mom's nails using Anais as the base and Severine stamping and it looks awesome.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 28, 2015)

@@Christa W  That is lovely!  I've never done any stamping before but I really need to get into it! 

In other news, I tried India a few days ago, and it was so thick!  I was really surprised because I don't think I've ever had a Zoya that thick before.  It's really pretty but the shimmer in it doesn't seem to translate to my nail so it didn't look as pretty as it does in the bottle.


----------



## Christa W (Jan 28, 2015)

Bikerchic said:


> @@Christa W That is lovely! I've never done any stamping before but I really need to get into it!
> 
> In other news, I tried India a few days ago, and it was so thick! I was really surprised because I don't think I've ever had a Zoya that thick before. It's really pretty but the shimmer in it doesn't seem to translate to my nail so it didn't look as pretty as it does in the bottle.


Hmmm that's interesting. Here's Remy. I painted my nails last night and woke up with blue fingers but man is it freaking beautiful!!!


----------



## Christa W (Jan 28, 2015)

Sorry for sideways pics using tablet without using photo editor


----------



## SammyP (Jan 29, 2015)

The pictures of Remy that Christa posted are lovely!  I have had the same blue-mess all over my fingers from Song. It is on my give away pile because of that.

I am wearing Kristin right now.


----------



## Lumaday (Jan 30, 2015)

Zoya Lotus


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 31, 2015)

prettylights said:


> Zoya Lotus


That is so gorgeous. I've eyed this one for a while; this brings it up on the wish-list. :smilehappyyes:

And your nails are looking really great!


----------



## Karly65 (Jan 31, 2015)

I finally got mine today!

(L to R, T to B )Dillon, Midori, Veruschka, Adina, Paloma , Haven and the 3 Minis

What Zoya am I wearing now? All the ones in the picture. I wanted to try them all out before I decided on one to use next.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2015)

Karly65 said:


> I finally got mine today!
> 
> (L to R, T to B )Dillon, Midori, Veruschka, Adina, Paloma , Haven and the 3 Minis
> 
> What Zoya am I wearing now? All the ones in the picture. I wanted to try them all out before I decided on one to use next.





Karly65 said:


> I finally got mine today!
> 
> (L to R, T to B )Dillon, Midori, Veruschka, Adina, Paloma , Haven and the 3 Minis
> 
> What Zoya am I wearing now? All the ones in the picture. I wanted to try them all out before I decided on one to use next.


I am still waiting for mine, but I also got Veruschka - can you show your nails off?   How is the color on that one?


----------



## Karly65 (Jan 31, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I am still waiting for mine, but I also got Veruschka - can you show your nails off?   How is the color on that one?


Here you go...

Disclaimer: please ignore the picked at cuticles and the dry hands ( just noticed how bad they were when I looked at the pic before uploading it ). Also, I didn't clean up the paint job since I'll be taking it off tonight or tomorrow. Last but not least, I'm not that good of a photographer when I'm trying to take pics of my own hands. 

The pic without the bottle: thumb is Dillon, the flash took away all the green. Index is Midori, middle is Veruschka, ring and pinkie are two of the minis. The pic doesn't do the Veruschka justice. It's a nice dark green, dark evergreen was my first impression. It seemed to go on a little bit better than the purple matte velvet, Savita. I think I needed 3 coats for the purple last time I wore it, the Veruschka in my pic was only 2 coats.

The pic with the bottle: pinkie is Adina, ring is the 3rd mini, middle is Paloma and index is Haven.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2015)

@Karly65  ohhh, thank you!!  I am going to be really happy with that color!  Also, the mini's look great too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Don't worry about your nails - I tried to do mine for swatches but my nails are just awful looking and I have fat fingers - haha.  I purchased a bunch of those plastic nail thingies to do swatches - that is how self conscience I am about my hands!


----------



## Christa W (Jan 31, 2015)

I took my mom to her sister's house for a few weeks and she wanted me to paint everyone's nails so I brought most my Zoya's and had them pick colors. My 73 yr old aunt chose Rebel and my mom chose Bar. My other aunt who is recovering from a stroke she suffered from 2 yrs ago had me do Hudson on her ring finers and Savita on her other fingers with a top coat. Her right hand is curled from the stroke so my awesome boyfriend held her fingers for me while I painted.







Then today I got 6 more polishes at Ulta. I got Posh, Loredana, Dovima and Harlow all for $4.57 plus Tilda and Haven for $1.97 each. They let me use my 20% off coupon too!! I'm not a fan of reds normally but I'm pretty sure Posh is my favorite red ever.


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 3, 2015)

Monika1 said:


> That is so gorgeous. I've eyed this one for a while; this brings it up on the wish-list. :smilehappyyes:
> 
> And your nails are looking really great!


Thank you Monika, it's been a long work in progress to get them strong and healthy again.  The OPI Nail Envy has really helped, and I've cut down on my use of pure acetone (which I was using a lot for a while).  This is probably my favorite nail length!


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 3, 2015)

My order came yesterday!  Gemma, Pasha, and Dita.  I'm very happy with these - my collection is getting quite large so I'm trying very hard to avoid dupes and with these I succeeded!  Honestly I wasn't too impressed with Dita when I pulled it out of the box because it looked like a basic pinky red, but once I swatched it it's a really gorgeous color unlike any other pinks/reds that I have.  I think that'll be my next mani.




I really like the mini colors - they go great together and I can see them having a lot of uses for nail art!


----------



## Lumaday (Feb 3, 2015)

Christa W said:


> I took my mom to her sister's house for a few weeks and she wanted me to paint everyone's nails so I brought most my Zoya's and had them pick colors. My 73 yr old aunt chose Rebel and my mom chose Bar. My other aunt who is recovering from a stroke she suffered from 2 yrs ago had me do Hudson on her ring finers and Savita on her other fingers with a top coat. Her right hand is curled from the stroke so my awesome boyfriend held her fingers for me while I painted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so cool Christa, that looks like so much fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Your boyfriend is a sweetie.

I am loving Posh too, and it also looks great with a TC - versatile!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 4, 2015)

I got my zoya package!  I am so happy with the colors - I am not doing my nails tonight cause it has been snowing and will snow tomorrow, so my nails get beat up and polish chipped.  But once this snow system passes in the next week or two, I will resume doing my nails.  So, in the meantime, I had to make due with swatching them,   I tried several areas to take a photo, but either it was too dark, or too bright (like the attached pic)  these colors are so much more richer and deeper than my photo

from top left going clockwise

veruschka

remy  (more green than blue - for some reason showing as blue here)

logan (same - more green)

sansa (more plum than in the pic)

nori

cyrstal

mosheen

charlott

severine

anais

the last color - the red - is from skinfood - honey gel nail in robe red, I got that as well today.


----------



## Karly65 (Feb 5, 2015)

I shouldn't keep looking at this thread. My Zoya wish list keeps getting longer and longer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SammyP (Feb 7, 2015)

I received the same 3 minis a everyone else so far.  Super cute bottles; however the gold and the light yellowish/tan color do not suit me at all.  

PM me if you need these colors.  Maybe we can work out a trade if you received colors that do not suit you.

The Pasha, Chanelle and Brigitte look good.  Can't wait to try them.

I have other Zoya colors that I would trade also.

Thanks!


----------



## Monika1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Karly65 said:


> I shouldn't keep looking at this thread. My Zoya wish list keeps getting longer and longer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aww, but Zoyas are so beautiful! I guess I have the same problem..


----------



## Monika1 (Feb 7, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I got my zoya package!  I am so happy with the colors - I am not doing my nails tonight cause it has been snowing and will snow tomorrow, so my nails get beat up and polish chipped.  But once this snow system passes in the next week or two, I will resume doing my nails.  So, in the meantime, I had to make due with swatching them,   I tried several areas to take a photo, but either it was too dark, or too bright (like the attached pic)  these colors are so much more richer and deeper than my photo
> 
> from top left going clockwise
> 
> ...


I love that you did these swatches; they're so pretty to see!


----------

